# Canon U.S.A. Encourages National Parks Visitors To Unleash Their Creativity This Summer With Free Ph



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-u-s-a-encourages-national-parks-visitors-to-unleash-their-creativity-this-summer-with-free-photography-workshops/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-u-s-a-encourages-national-parks-visitors-to-unleash-their-creativity-this-summer-with-free-photography-workshops/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-u-s-a-encourages-national-parks-visitors-to-unleash-their-creativity-this-summer-with-free-photography-workshops/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Canon’s Photography in the Parks Program Equips Visitors with Free Camera and Camcorder Loans, Professional Photography Lessons and a Unique, Hands-On Experience to Create Lasting Memories</strong></p>
<p><strong>LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., June 4, 2012</strong> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is once again joining forces with several of the country’s acclaimed national parks to offer free photography workshops to visitors this summer. The Canon Photography in the Parks Program provides participants with free equipment loans and professional photography instruction as they take part in a guided walking photo tour. Following the tour, participants have the opportunity to print images for free and take home a CD of their image files. Visitors of all ages and experience levels are welcome to participate.</p>
<p>New to this year’s program are Canon video workshop sessions.  Visitors can experience and learn about shooting video by using a Canon VIXIA camcorder or EOS digital SLR camera and participating in a hands-on videography demonstration with experts.</p>
<p>“Canon is incredibly excited to help people improve their photography skills and capture the beauty of our national parks through our Photography in the Parks Program,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies & Communications Group, Canon U.S.A. “Our nation’s magnificent and pristine national parks offer the quintessential location to help people improve their photography skills and inspire creativity. In doing so, Canon hopes to also help those who visit parks this summer create and preserve lasting memories and leverage their newfound skills throughout their lives, for all of their important moments.”</p>
<p>In addition, Canon is sponsoring the new National Geographic iPhone application, National Parks by National Geographic. Available as a free download from Apple’s App Store, the app provides users with park information and photo galleries, travel tips from National Geographic editors, and information about park events – including the Canon Photography in the Parks Program. The app also features photo tips to help users capture beautiful photography throughout their summer travels.</p>
<p>The Canon Photography in the Parks Program will take place at various dates through the summer at the following national parks:</p>
<p><strong>Grand Canyon</strong>: May 31 – June 20

<strong>Zion</strong>: June 24 – July 9

<strong>Yosemite</strong>: July 13 – July 17

<strong>Yellowstone</strong>: July 23 – July 31

<strong>Grand Teton</strong>: August 1 – August 2

<strong>Rocky Mountain</strong>: August 5 – August 11

<strong>Acadia</strong>: August 18 – August 29</p>
<p>For more information on the Canon Photography in the Parks program, visit Canon U.S.A. on Facebook at <a href="http://www.facebook.com/CanonUSA" target="news-story-1973074713">facebook.com/canonUSA</a>.</p>
<p><span style="color: #ff0000;"><strong>cr</strong></span></p>
```


----------



## westr70 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Encourages National Parks Visitors To Unleash Their Creativity This Summer With Fre*

Yosemite here I come. Assuming I can get in, assuming I can afford the gas to get there (I bought a 5dIII), assuming I can get a place to stay, assuming the bears already ate that couple from Minnesota.


----------



## ss396 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Encourages National Parks Visitors To Unleash Their Creativity This Summer With Fre*

how do you register for these?


----------



## baks5523 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Encourages National Parks Visitors To Unleash Their Creativity This Summer With Fre*

I guess I know where I will be July 13th.


----------



## cliffwang (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Encourages National Parks Visitors To Unleash Their Creativity This Summer With Fre*

Yosemite... Great! Hopefully I could get approval from my wife.


----------



## t.linn (Jun 7, 2012)

*About that app...bogus*

Don't get too excited about the "free" app. From my quick look it is an empty database which you can fill up on a park by park basis for $1.99/park. One free download. Initial impression was that I wouldn't pay for another one nor take up space on my iPhone with this app. Didn't devote a lot of time to evaluating though. Also, limited selection of parks.

There is another free app, National Parks Field Guide, that is both free and pretty useful—and includes a comprehensive selection of parks.


----------



## CTJohn (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Encourages National Parks Visitors To Unleash Their Creativity This Summer With Fre*

How lame that you have to go to Facebook to find information on this. It's not listed on their Digital Learning Center website at all. This obsession that companies have to look "cool" using Facebook to communicate is absurd, and off target.


----------



## etg9 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Encourages National Parks Visitors To Unleash Their Creativity This Summer With Fre*

Don't have a facebook, guess I can't go. Thanks Canon! 

I understand that this is trying to get people to buy canon gear and not for suckers like me who already own a 5DIII but I think it would be a huge value add if Canon did this for their customers.


----------



## rporterfield (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Encourages National Parks Visitors To Unleash Their Creativity This Summer With Fre*

Gee. The closest one to me is only 1200 miles away. Why not the Smokey Mountains? :'(


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Encourages National Parks Visitors To Unleash Their Creativity This Summer With Fre*



rporterfield said:


> Gee. The closest one to me is only 1200 miles away. Why not the Smokey Mountains? :'(



Yea, how about the Sequoia National Forest as well? Or Death Valley? Or Joshua Tree? Or the Mojave? Actually, why not all of the big parks around Southern California?  Ok, now I'm getting greedy.


----------

